# just got thrown into a different direction -- Andros, Ca-Lynn, Sjmjuly help



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

i was started on synthroid 50 mcg as of last week. been taking 25 mcg of synthroid since thursday morning. no side effects other than feeling a little bit of energy at night. went to a new integrative D.O. today and voiced all my thyroid concerns (along with my low vitamin d, iron, and low rbc and wbc count). was given the 24 hour SALIVA test to take at home. and he also prescribed me armour 30 mg. i am so confused at this point. the md was well aware of me taking synthroid (prescribed by endo) but also advised that its up to me if i wanted to continue taking synthroid though he thinks that armour will work far better. what should i do? continue to take the synthroid to see how it will affect me that was prescribed by my endocrinologist? or start the armour? i am at a standstill and can't figure out what to do.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If I were you, I would give the Synthroid several more weeks to see if it does the job.

Just so I'm clear...did the DO and an MD suggest the Armour?


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Octavia,
the D.O. suggested the armour today and wrote me a prescription. my endocrinologist was the one who put me on synthroid last week.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

A DO knows a lot less than an endocrinologist.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It seems like you should stick with one plan long enough to know if it will work. JMHO


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Well you are going to have to go by how you feel. You really haven't given the Synthroid enough time to work, BUT, when I started on a synthetic (I took Levothroid which is like Synthroid) I only took it for 4 days. I ended up in the ER VERY sick from it. I am one of those people that doesn't do well on a T4 only drug. I don't convert very well, so I switched to Naturethroid which is like Armour and I love it. I do MUCH better on a combo T3/T4 medication than just a straight T4. Some people do great on Synthroid and some do not. So you have a choice: Stick with the Synthroid and see how you do, or quit taking it and start the Armour.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> Well you are going to have to go by how you feel. You really haven't given the Synthroid enough time to work, BUT, when I started on a synthetic (I took Levothroid which is like Synthroid) I only took it for 4 days. I ended up in the ER VERY sick from it. I am one of those people that doesn't do well on a T4 only drug. I don't convert very well, so I switched to Naturethroid which is like Armour and I love it. I do MUCH better on a combo T3/T4 medication than just a straight T4. Some people do great on Synthroid and some do not. So you have a choice: Stick with the Synthroid and see how you do, or quit taking it and start the Armour.


Good advice for if the patient "is" converting well, there would be no need to tamper w/that.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

sjm and andros,

that's where I'm stuck. i guess i can just stick it out with the synthroid and if it doesn't work. go with armour. at least i have options. so far, its been a week. i don't expect to see symptoms to change but i do still feel the same.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

smelliebellie said:


> sjm and andros,
> 
> that's where I'm stuck. i guess i can just stick it out with the synthroid and if it doesn't work. go with armour. at least i have options. so far, its been a week. i don't expect to see symptoms to change but i do still feel the same.


If you are not completely sick and miserable, give the Synthroid a chance. You may do fine on it. It can take up to 8 weeks before you see any improvement. I knew just after 4 days it wasn't for me, and after starting the Naturethroid I felt better in about 72 hours. 
You have started the Synthroid - give it a chance.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

smelliebellie said:


> sjm and andros,
> 
> that's where I'm stuck. i guess i can just stick it out with the synthroid and if it doesn't work. go with armour. at least i have options. so far, its been a week. i don't expect to see symptoms to change but i do still feel the same.


That's the thing; at least you have a back-up option which is great!! Most of us have been through trial and error w/med titration and choice of med. So you are going through the usual process.

Let us see your lab results and ranges at the 8 week mark. At that point, we all, including you, will know more.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

smelliebellie said:


> that's where I'm stuck. i guess i can just stick it out with the synthroid and if it doesn't work. go with armour. at least i have options. so far, its been a week. i don't expect to see symptoms to change but i do still feel the same.


Only one way to find out... hugs3

That is great that you have an alternative if needed.


----------

